# Frequenz vom Strom messen



## michlG (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit die Frequenz vom Strom mit der Beckhoff Steuerung zu messen.
Es geht dabei um ein Wasserkraftwerk deshalb ist es wichtig dass die Frequenz relativ genau ist und zudem ohne Verzögerung gemessen wird um auf eventuelle Schwankungen reagieren zu können.

Angefangen mit der KL3403. Die Frequenz wird schön gemessen dabei hatte ich aber das Problem dass die Werte immer verzögert (um ca. 2 Sekunden) in der Steuerung ankamen. -> Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die Werte sofort auszulesen (z.B. im 200ms takt und dabei auf die wirklich aktuellen werte zuzugreifen und nicht auf diese gefilterten Dinger)?

Dann hab ich es mit der Zählerklemme KL1512 versucht.
Das klappte auch sehr gut. Ich hab testweise einfach gemessen wie viele positive Flanken ich nach 500 ms hatte und habe diese dann hochgerechnet.
Dabei erreichte ich eine Genauigkeit von 0.5 Hz (was zu wenig ist, 0.1 oder besser muss es sein)
Wenn ich im 100ms Takt messe dann habe ich aber wiederum das Problem dass der KBus mir die neuen Werte nur sporadisch (glaub 20 ms) liefert. Damit stelle ich dann nicht fest ob der 5te interval schon nach 98 ms kam oder erst nach 102, weil die Klemme die Daten verzögert sendet.
Ich kann die Werte zwar über einen längeren Zeitraum erfassen aber dann hinke ich wieder hinten nach (wie bei der Leistungsmessklemme).

Momentan hab ich es mit einem Frequenz -> Spannungswandler (0..10V) und diese lese ich dann ein und rechne es in die Frequenz um. Funktioniert auch recht gut, ich wollte nur etwas komplettes von Beckhoff damit ich auf diese Methode verzichten kann. Weil diese Frequenz-Spannungsanwandler teilweise auch noch störanfällig sind.

Hat jemand evtl. Tipps für mich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke, dass dein Problem die (fehlende) Auflösung ist. Wenn du sehr kurze Mess-Perioden haben willst, dann mußt du in der Zeit viele Impulse reinbekommen - das ist bei dir sehr wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall. Du könntest dazu aber vielleicht mal Angaben machen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## michlG (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

vielen dank für die Antwort

Also ich messe da die Frequenz der normalen Netzspannung.
Und die hat ja im Normalfall 50 Hz. Also 50 steigende Flanken pro Sekunde.
Somit kriege ich alle 20 ms eine Flanke.

Der Zähler ist ein 1000 Hz Zähler und kann das locker mitzählen.
Das Problem ist nur dass ich bei der Frequenz nur sehr geringe Abweichungen habe.

D.h. ich habe maximal 45 - 55 Flanken pro sekunde.
Deshalb muss ich die SPS sehr schnell takten damit ich den Zeitraum mitbekomme wann genau die 50te Flanke kam (also ob diese 2 Millisekunden zu früh oder zu spät gekommen ist).
Das ist aber so nicht möglich da der KBus mir die neuen Werte erst zu spät übergibt, dann krieg ich den Moment nicht mit 

Grüsse


----------



## Mattin81 (27 Juli 2010)

Also ich messe die Freuqenz mit der EL3403-0010 3 Phasenmessklemme.

Da kommen die Daten immer bei positivem Nulldurchgang (also bei stegender Flanke) ins Prozessbild. Die Klemme kann 45-65 Herz messen auf 0,1 Herz genau.

Ist natürlich aber EtherCat und kein K-Bus.


----------



## michlG (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab die KL3403.

Hast du mal probiert ob du auch etwas hinten nachhinkst mit der Klemme?
D.h wenn die Frequenz fällt (sagen wir mal von 50 auf 49) dann kriegt man bei mir erst mit einer Sekunde verzögerung mit.

Ansonsten funktioniert die Klemme perfekt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mattin81 (27 Juli 2010)

ich muss sagen, ich habe bisher gar nichts mit frequenzänderung gemacht. Bei mir ändert sich halt die Spannung, Strom, Leistung usw...

und die Werte kriege ich alle 20ms. wenn die Frequenz auf 49 fällt müssten die werte eigentlich alle 20,408ms eintreffen.

Weiß natürlich nicht, inwiefern der K-Bus die geschwindigkeit da beeinflusst.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2010)

... naja ... wie ich vermutet hatte.
Du hast nicht genügend Auflösung - 50 Impulse / Sekunde ergibt dann in 0.1 Sekunde halt nur noch 5 - davon 1 als Fehler und du hast einen Absolut-Fehler von 10%.

Wie wäre es, wenn du nicht die Anzahl der Impulse sondern die Perioden-Dauer mißt ? Das müßte die SPS ggf. auch noch mit einem "normalen" Eingang hinbekommen. Möglicherweise wird es so besser. Die Frequenz kannst du dir dann ja daraus ausrechnen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

willst du eine Netz-Synchronisation damit machen?

MfG


----------



## michlG (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du nicht die Anzahl der Impulse sondern die Perioden-Dauer mißt ? Das müßte die SPS ggf. auch noch mit einem "normalen" Eingang hinbekommen. Möglicherweise wird es so besser. Die Frequenz kannst du dir dann ja daraus ausrechnen ...



Genau das habe ich schon geplant.
Ich habe meinen Task in ms laufen lassen. Damit kann ich dann genau überprüfen in wie vielen ms ich 5 Flanken bekomme. Diese habe ich dann hochgerechnet.

Theoretisch funktioniert das auch so, das Problem dabei ist nur dass der KBus die Änderung nicht sofort weitergibt.
D.H.
95ms warte auf die 5te flanke
96ms die Flanke ist gekommen (Kbus hat die aber noch nicht weitergegeben)
97ms immer noch nicht
98ms immer noch nicht
99ms immer noch nicht
100ms KBus hat jetzt den neuen Wert weitergegeben (jedoch 5ms verzögert die die Aktualisierungsdauer vom Kbus zu hoch ist (glaub so um die 20 ms))



> willst du eine Netz-Synchronisation damit machen?


Ja so was ähnliches. Es handelt sich um ein kleines Wasserkraftwerk.
Dabei muss ich die Wassermenge regulieren damit mir der Strom auf 50Hz bleibt. D.h. wenig Last dann weniger Wasser, wenn viel Last eingeschaltet ist dann muss auch dementsprechend mehr Wasser eingeführt werden.

Gruss
Michael

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bits'bytes (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo, kenne das System nicht, aber kannst du nicht einen Task Interrupt getriggert aktivieren lassen. Manche können das. Der DI startet den Task und du hast dann genau delta t zum letzten...
bg 
Bb


----------



## michlG (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.



bits'bytes schrieb:


> kenne das System nicht, aber kannst du nicht einen Task Interrupt getriggert aktivieren lassen. Manche können das. Der DI startet den Task und du hast dann genau delta t zum letzten...



Klingt gut. Aber dabei ist immer noch das Problem dass der KBus den neuen Wert nur in einem Interval aus den Klemmen holt (glaube 20ms).
Damit kriege ich nicht mit ob die Flanke nach 2ms oder 18ms gekommen ist.

Somit müsste ich das über sekunden laufen lassen um ein genauer ergebnis zu haben, aber dann hinke ich wieder hinten nach...

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bits'bytes (27 Juli 2010)

Wenn der k-bus das so macht kannst du das so nicht lösen. Du musst das Signal irgendwie direkt reinbekommen oder extern zählen.  Alles andere ist vergebens denke ich, 20 ms. ...


----------



## Bjornf (29 Juli 2010)

Entschuldigung mein schlechtes Deutsch Ich bin Schwede ;-)
Mit KL5111 kan man hochauflöst periodendauer messen.
Messung ist in die Klemme gemacht damit beeinflusst nicht den K.Bus
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/BusTermi/BusTermi/KL5111-0015_KL5111-0016de.pdf

Gruss
Bjornf


----------



## michlG (30 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Diese Klemme werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Gruss
Michael


----------

